

Next-generation Linux file systems: NiLFS(2) and exofs - gnosis
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-nilfs-exofs/index.html

======
ThinkWriteMute
Furthering my belief that file system developers have zero ability to come up
with a cool / memorable name :D

~~~
gnosis
It is a well-known fact that the coolness of a filesystem is inversely
proportional to that of its name.

